# dust filter



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

I've looked high and low and have come up empty handed. Does anyone know where I can buy sheets of the material that is used as a fan dust filter? I'm not looking for precut pieces, more of a roll.


----------



## orion84 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like something industrial. seeing as no one has replied yet, and i'm interested also in modding my case to support some, I'm thinking of looking at other applications and researching their fabrication (air filters in A/C's, cars, etc), and maybe hit up a hardware store and fashion some myself.

I did some modifications to my own case and used a tad pricey plastic screens (for windows etc) to catch some dust and dirt.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

something like the antec 1200 case that have the dust screens?

this I dunno about... c0vering the whole computer....
http://www.dirtbag.biz/covers/tower.html

have a look through this thread some good ideas
http://www.3dgameman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55300


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to be ordering a new case at the end of the month and I'm afraid the it'll be covered in dust in no time seeing how the case is mostly fans and mesh. I live out in the sticks and with all the farmers plowing their fields, its pretty dusty around here most of the time. 

I wish I could use that dirtbag thing.....but after all the money and time I spent on this computer, I want to show it off.

I thought about the pantyhose, but wasn't sure how well they would work. Guess it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## orion84 (Apr 8, 2009)

You have to make sure that covering the case or openings doesn't affect air flow either.

I know what its like living in a place thats always dusty. So unless you can find some sort of filter I'd just do periodic cleaning of the parts. And besides, its good practice to know what goes where and how to take the pc apart and put it back again. I noticed alot of people that post here (myself included) start out not knowing how to diagnose and find where problems are occurring.

But I'll tell you one thing, dust WILL get into everything and anything. and its interesting to note that the composition of your average house dust is pretty much from humans.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yum yum its a lot of dead flaky skin from humans!


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

orion84 said:


> But I'll tell you one thing, dust WILL get into everything and anything. and its interesting to note that the composition of your *average house dust is pretty much from humans.*


Funny you mention that... I have a friend who lives downwind from a crematory and couldn't figure out why he had to dust 2 times a week. I waited a good 2 months before I pointed it out to him.

My original question stemmed from my interest in this case 

```
http://www.nzxt.com/products/panzerbox/
```
Its basically a fan in front, on top and in the rear wrapped with mesh. I would think that the larger front fan would just invite dust in. My current case (and old Coolermaster Cavalier) only has a 80mm intake hidden behind a door. Doesn't move much air in there and it still gets a fair amount of dust. I don't even keep the case on the floor.


----------



## orion84 (Apr 8, 2009)

I see. Well i guess you can't get everything. more air means more dust. hahaha.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have a look at the antec 1200 it has some pretty good dust filters on it

Antec 1200 (full Tower)
$160
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

its pretty much one of the best bang for your buck for a case and it comes with all fan slots loaded except the side fan is optional (120mm)

3 x 120mm front intake fans
2 x 120mm rear outtake fans
1 x 200mm top outtake fan


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> have a look at the antec 1200 it has some pretty good dust filters on it
> 
> Antec 1200 (full Tower)
> $160
> ...


I'd love to get the 1200, but I'm afraid its too damn tall to fit in my computer desk. I only have a maximum of 20" in height. I looked at the 900 and 902 as well, same issue. I dont want to suffocate the blow hole on them. Whats the point of a top exhaust if there is nowhere for the air to go


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea 20 inches isn't that much

maybe you could mod the desk and take out a shelf or drawer above?


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont think I want to press my luck with the wife on this one. She told me to rebuild the computer instead of fixing my old one....I dont want to tell her I have to modify the desk so I can make the new one fit. I like the looks of the panzerbox and I think it will do the trick. Thanks for the suggestions though!

Now I just gotta find a decent World at War server and get my stats up. Its been a few years since I've played online....I'm a little rusty


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea if you don't want to mod the panzer box will do its got enough cooling

yea the wife has the final say sometimes eh


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

happy wife, happy life


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

chowder_pants said:


> happy wife, happy life


true and keep us informed on how well the case keeps out dust.

how much is the case by the way?


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

from what I've read its going to be $120 or so. It's a little on the expensive side, but it fits in my desk and has plenty of air flow (I was reading on a modding site that you can fit a 290mm fan on top with very minimal modification....just might have to try that. More air flow with lower noise!) I like the removable mobo tray too. Plus, I like the understated design of it. Not a huge fan of sidepanels and lots of lights etc Doesnt come til the end of the month. Well, at least thats what they say....we'll see.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the Antec 900 and I wish the 2 fron 120mm fans did have led lights but its no biggie.

Yea I have this setup
2 x 120mm front intake fans
1 x 120mm side intake fan
1 x 120mm rear outtake fan
1 x 200mm top outtake fan

yea if you ca mod your case for a monstrous 290mm fan, go for it!


----------



## deep33 (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to me like this should be a CHEAPP solution at around $3 a piece

http://www.moddersmart.com/en/air-cooling/cooling-fans/fan-accessories/fan-filters.html

http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-black-aluminum-fan-filter-p-133.html


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the idea deep33, but I was looking for a mesh type product because the case is basically one big piece of vented aluminum. However, on the mountainmods site, they have a case from hell! 

http://www.mountainmods.com/computer-cases-ascension-cyo-c-21_94.html

man, a guy could have some fun filling that thing up!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That caseis insane whats the point!
its a little over the top but aI'm sure it keeps everything super cool


----------

